# REALLY small TFTs



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a really really small TFT display to fit in my drive bay, I've looked everywhere for an openframe monitor supplier that does them that small, but the smallest i've found is 6.2", or 5" if you include the PSOne LCD screen. To be specific i'm looking for a 1.8" display (diagonal) does anyone have any suggestions as to where i might find one? surely they exist because they're in pretty much all digital cameras!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Check with some local camera shops. You might be able to score some screens from LCDs that way. Building the controller for it won't be easy, though, as those screens are designed with VGA controllers in mind.


----------



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah i read the thing about the LCD screen in a mouse mod, and the controller looked very very complicated to do (far too advanced for me to take on!)

check it out: http://www.metku.net/index.html?path=mods/loginoki/index_eng

SO, i thought i'd go with a PSOne screen on the side of my case, its probably cheaper, and it will be more practical, the only use i had set for the really small one was to send winamp visualisations and system info to it, though it would have been nice 

I'll post a picture when it's complete!


----------

